# Medion MD 96350 wlan karte tauschen???



## rico81 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo. Ich hab jetzt seit kurzen VDSL 50 und der Router ist ein W920V (300mbit). Mein Medion MD96350 Notebook habe ich per wlan verbunden nun ist die downloadrate sehr gering. Jetzt hatte ich mal geschaut ja kein wunder, verbaut ist eine Intel WM3945ABG MOW2 "54Mbit".
Kann ich in dieses Notebook eine andere Wlan-karte einbauen zum beispiel eine Intel Wifi Link 5100 "300mbit"?  Oder müsste dann noch mehr gewechselt werden?


----------



## Tahooma (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Rico

schalte doch dein internes Wlan ab, und nimm zum Beispiel so was hier 

AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N für WLAN G und WLAN N Netze: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Gruß


----------



## gigges (8. Mai 2011)

Da du  ja einen DSL-Tarif mit 50MBit hast, sind maximal 50MBit möglich. Dass dein Laptop nicht die vollen 54Mbit der Wlankarte schafft, ist ganz normal und z.B. von der Entfernung vom Router abhängig. Wie langsam ist denn deine Downloadrate? Ich würde das zuerst einmal mit einem DSL-Speedtest überprüfen und das ganze dann mit einer Lan-Verbindung mit dem Router widerholen. Liegen dann die Werte sehr weit auseinander könnte dir eine bessere Wlan-Karte evtl. weiterhelfen, ich würde aber auch zu einer USB-Wlan Karte tendieren, da diese deutlich einfacher zu handhaben ist. Ob du dann die vollen 50MBit erreichst ist jedoch keineswegs sicher. Bin auf die Messergebnisse gespannt!

Grüße


----------



## rico81 (8. Mai 2011)

an Tahooma: erstmal danke für den tip, aber das ist nicht ganz mein fall da ich ein kleinen wirbelwind hab  und da ewürde das glaube nicht lange dran bleiben (angesteckt).

an gigges:
den speedtest hatte ich schon gemacht vor paar tagen, wenn ich mit Lan kabel arbeite hab ich eine Downloadrate zwischen 5,7-6,6mbyte/s
wenn ich mit wlan arbeite sind es max. 2,8mbyte/s

also mein fall wäre doch lieber die variante mit wlan Karte


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Die internen WLAN Karten können zwar getauscht werden. Allerdings würde ich vorher bei Medion anfragen, welche Karte kompatibel ist. 
Es ist leider Praxis, dass nicht jedes Steckmodul automatisch funktioniert. Zudem sollte vorher noch geschaut werden, ob das Gerät 
überhaupt für den N Standard mit drei Antennen vorbereitet ist. Sollte im Bereich der WLAN Karte noch ein drittes, meist graues
Kabel lose mit einem kleinen Plastikschlauch drum liegen, dann Glückwunsch, ansonsten werden es mit zwei Antennen vermutlich nicht
mehr als 150Mbit, wenn überhaupt. 

Um das und abbrechende WLAN USB Sticks zu umgehen, empfehle ich da eher eine Express Card.

Sofern der Tcom Router in einem anderen Zimmer steht, könnte man auch überlegen Powerline / dLan Geräte mit WLAN einzusetzen oder 
alternativ dazu einen Repeater, dass dürfte zumindest die Übertragungsrate verbessern.


----------



## rico81 (12. Mai 2011)

So hab mir nun eine Intel Wifi Link 5100 bei ebay geholt und eingebaut, und siehe da downloadgeschwindigkeit per wlan 4,9-5,8Mbyte/s. Also ausreichend.
Ich danke euch trotzdem für eure Hilfe........


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Na denn. Da ja vorher auch ne Intel Karte drin war ist die Chance auf Kompatibilität groß.
Hat den dein Notebook auch drei Antennenkabel? Die Karte hat zumindest drei Anschlüsse


----------



## rico81 (12. Mai 2011)

Ne du, die karte hat nur 2 Antennenkabel anschlüsse. Hier noch mal die bezeichnung wie sie bei ebay drin stand *wifi link 5100 wlan karte intern  MEDION P6618 97620 *


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

ja, kenn die Karten. Das sind welche mit drei von diesen Mini SMA Anschlüssen. Aber wenn da beim bauen halt 10cm Kabel gesparrt werden soll, dann hat man halt nur 2 Antennen drin.
Obwohl die ja nicht teuer sind, nur das Verlegen im Gerät issen bissel Frickelei^^


----------

